# Fangverbot für Dorsch in Südnorwegen



## Meefo 46 (19. Juni 2019)

Moin: Gab es den Artikel nicht schon mal ,könntest du die Zusammenlegen auch den Blinkerlink. 


Danke im voraus .


----------



## Wollebre (19. Juni 2019)

hier gibts mehr Infos und eine bessere Karte mit den Einschränkungen

www.suednorwegen.org/index.php/mindestmasse-norwegen
https://kart.fiskeridir.no/embedded/cf62c9a5-e3f0-48ab-9dde-c12aabc5b9f8


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Juni 2019)

Danke für den LInk, aber ist doch genau die gleiche Karte oder nicht? @Meefo: Wo gab's den ARtikel denn, dann muss ich nicht suchen. LG, Georg


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Juni 2019)

Ist das hier nicht ähnlich ,Georg Baumann.
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/meeresangeln/angelgewaesser/fangverbot-in-suednorwegen/

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/dorschfangverbot-in-teilen-suednorwegens.346150/#post-4940077


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juni 2019)

dient den fischen UND fischern…..TOLLE AUSSAGE


----------

